# Will this batch be a flop?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I made my first batch of soap last night. It was so much fun and I was so excited. I didn't use any goats milk, though I plan to soon. It mixed well and look beautiful and creamy, and looked like it was just starting to set up. I put it in the molds and covered it up and then wrapped blankets around it. This morning I opened it up and it was still warm, but was mushy and starting to look clear, and goopy. It had some oil laying on the top, but not much. It looked like it was sweating. Have I smothered my soap and destroyed it? :help
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

This sounds like it was not at full trace and it separated in the mold. If you are sure your lye/oils ratio was correct you can melt it down,as a rebatch, and pour. It will not be as smooth or nice but still good soap.
Becky


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Becky,
It looks better this evening. I will definately re-batch it if I have too. Too big a batch to waste! It seems to be setting up now, but looks like it jelled somewhat. I used a recipi out of a book called "Natural Soap". It was all vegetable, and I added a honey oatmeal FO that I got from Lillian. It smells wonderful. I'll see how it looks in the morning. (I have to get up at 2am.) Do you wrap up all your soaps like this? It seems like they can't get air....It looked so nice when I first poured it in the molds!
Anita


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Some scents that I know heat up I leave uncovered. Generally I stack up my molds with sheets of thin 1/8 plywood between them, and some scents I wrap towels over the whole stack to be sure it will gel.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lil's OMH isn't the problem. Either you stopped stirring to soon and never got to emulsion or trace...or it's the recipe, can you post it?

You can just put this whole mess in the crock pot and cook it down until you get vaseline, then gloop it in the molds, bang it down. The flash point of the OMH is pretty high you should have lots of scent left. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

well, I officially destroyed this batch! I cooked it down, but it never got to vaseline! I glooped it in the molds, but it looks like creeping crud. I feel like I didn't let it get to true trace. I will post the recipi when I get home. It was out of the natural soap book, but not the milk soap book. I scented it will Lillians honey oatmeal and it still smells great! So that's a plus. The whole thing was entirely too large for a first batch. I have a couple of nice molds, but from now on I'll just make enough to fill the smaller of the two, until I know what I am doing! 
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Update.
I'm now washing my hands with this disaster! It's nice and sudsy. Still aint right, but I have a lot of horses and dogs to bathe, and since it did not completely saponify i figure it's super-fatted and will be great for pet hair! 
Anita


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Anita,
Do not bathe your animals with this, you could have pockets of lye in this and it will burn their skin.. It will make great laundry soap tho.. 
Barbara


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

oh no, pockets of lye? I've been using it for hand soap, with no problems. I'll take your advice though. I don't want to burn anyone...except for ticks, but I guess the soap would not be specific. Laundry soap it will be...in fact, right before I go out to milk, I will stick a batch of laundry in the washer with my homeade laundry soap! 
Thanks!
Anita


----------

